# Next Local Theme Ride: Cheeto Bikes!



## fordmike65 (Aug 22, 2016)

Feeling this out to see how many locals actually have one of these beauties in their collection. Not sure if it'll be a Monrovia Foothill Flyers ride or a Cyclone Coasters. Post up your Cheeto Bike with pride!!!
In case you don't have one of these super rare collector bikes yet, don't fret. There is one listed on CL right NOW!!! Better jump on it before it's GOOONNNNEEEEE!!!!!
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/5707386014.html


"Here's a rare piece of Americana, Local Lore and in the Food Industry and one really cool & rare lowrider chopper that has a great story behind it.
The Chester Cheetah Cheesy Cruiser has a very unique story -- these were shipped out on shipping containers and a ton of them were lost at high seas during a storm. Of the few that made it to shore, most were snagged by Cheetos top company brass and hung in their offices or brought out during company picnics, etc. This was one of those that hung in an office -- absolutely rare and like new. Own a piece of American history today!"


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 22, 2016)

at least you didn't propose a Schwinn ride, we'd never get through it with all of the bikes breaking down all the time, but looking at this thing, it must have been stolen from Schwinn! it was probably the original design for the purple Phantom.
silly question, if Cheetos are orange, and Chester Cheeto is orange, why are these purple? Because they stole it from Schwinn!!!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 22, 2016)

Purple is a complimentary color (opposite) of Orange. Chester likes to be complimented.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 22, 2016)

Are these really rare? There was one on Atlanta cl for awhile 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks for the history lesson Mike, but they're still stupid!


----------



## vincev (Aug 22, 2016)

Feast your eyes!! Dont drool Dave........I got mine from a big shot who workrd for Cheeto.He said they were given to upper management after the prizes sank.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 22, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Are these really rare?




Yes son, they are rare...very rare: _not anywhere near_ well-done.


----------



## jacob9795 (Aug 22, 2016)

Cheeto Bikes.....Meh

lol!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 23, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Feeling this out to see how many locals actually have one of these beauties in their collection. Not sure if it'll be a Monrovia Foothill Flyers ride or a Cyclone Coasters. Post up your Cheeto Bike with pride!!!
> In case you don't have one of these super rare collector bikes yet, don't fret. There is one listed on CL right NOW!!! Better jump on it before it's GOOONNNNEEEEE!!!!!
> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/5707386014.html
> 
> ...





Unless your name is Vince this isn't something you tell people you have! Kinda like that fetish for bearded women... V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 23, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> at least you didn't propose a Schwinn ride, we'd never get through it with all of the bikes breaking down all the time, but looking at this thing, it must have been stolen from Schwinn! it was probably the original design for the purple Phantom.
> silly question, if Cheetos are orange, and Chester Cheeto is orange, why are these purple? Because they stole it from Schwinn!!!



Just gonna stick this right here..... 



On a side note, make sure Scott is near a hardware store just in case his pedal falls off and he needs a giant bolt to replace it with [emoji41] 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## the2finger (Sep 7, 2016)

WTF? Why isn't it orange


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 10, 2016)

$50 bike on it's best day, and better come with a lifetime supply of Cheeto's. Pee Wee Herman wouldn't ride this, even if his hands were free. And purple? A Cheeto's executives day can't be that busy not to see how wrong this is.


----------



## the2finger (Sep 10, 2016)

Lemme get my purple pimp hat wiff da feather and my purple full length coat wiff da white lining. I'll bring it to the ride on the back of my '72 Lincoln all superflyed out.


----------

